# Average dose of Klonopin



## MissMay1977

What is the average dosage of Klonopin?


----------



## pete69

i personally take 1.5mg a day along with nardil-the combination is excellent for zero social anxiety-you are a "normal" person,ive lived to long with ,my anxietys and at the age of 44 i really not bothered about dependancy n the likes-i dont smoke or drink much so whatever works right.
dont get to worried about the scare stories of clonazepam =my shrink is happy for me to have that dose as its a low dose and way better than using alcohol.
the leaflet says up to 8mg a day so i doubt you will ever hit them dizzy heights

good luck


----------



## kev

that's great that it works for you (the above poster)

not for everyone though. I take 1 mg. twice a day and it doesn't do much for me, maybe helps a little. I think the average dose is between 1 and 2 mg a day, I'm not sure exactly


----------



## IllusionalFate

My pdoc finds most patients respond well to 1mg three times daily, although that seems like a little much to me. 1-2mg in the morning is enough to take away any physical anxiety I may have for the entire day.


----------



## John_in_SF

I found that 1mg worked for sleep. During the day, I never took more than .5mg at a time, maybe once or twice here and there.


----------



## jim_morrison

IllusionalFate said:


> My pdoc finds most patients respond well to 1mg three times daily, although that seems like a little much to me. 1-2mg in the morning is enough to take away any physical anxiety I may have for the entire day.


3 times a day, wouldn't that accumulate in the liver due to it's long half life? I think twice a day dosing is sposed to be the max.


----------



## IllusionalFate

It would be roughly the same plasma concentration as taking 3mg once daily. I'm actually prescribed 1mg *four* times per day, but I rarely use it at all.


----------



## UltraShy

Freesix88 said:


> That's really hard to say but I think it's something around 0.5 - 2 mg (the largest pill there is as far as I know).


It comes in 0.5, 1 & 2 mg pills so you are correct.


----------



## UltraShy

jim_morrison said:


> 3 times a day, *wouldn't that accumulate in the liver* due to it's long half life? I think twice a day dosing is sposed to be the max.


Would it even matter if it did?

The kind of doses used for anxiety are dinky compared to the up to 20 mg a day that was used for epilepsy before it was replaced by newer anticonvulsants.

And wouldn't it be total dose that matters, rather than if it was taken every 8 or 12 hours?:stu


----------



## jim_morrison

UltraShy said:


> Would it even matter if it did?
> 
> The kind of doses used for anxiety are dinky compared to the up to 20 mg a day that was used for epilepsy before it was replaced by newer anticonvulsants.
> 
> And wouldn't it be total dose that matters, rather than if it was taken every 8 or 12 hours?:stu


Well I would assume that it would build up in the system more if you took it every say 8 hours, rather than twice a day, but that said, I agree with you, it's fairly safe drug, even if it did build up in the system a bit.


----------



## Kanes

I'm prescribed 1mg twice a day PRN. I usually don't use it too much but when I do, I'll take 1 mg followed by another 1mg if I really think I need it. Usually 2mg causes too much amnesia and sleepiness though so I find 1mg is pretty decent for mild anxiety. For more severe anxiety, I am on other things.


----------



## firecracker1986

I thought I was the only one who gets crazy amnesia from it, lol. Sometimes I forget entire weeks.


----------



## jim_morrison

Kanes said:


> I'm prescribed 1mg twice a day PRN. I usually don't use it too much but when I do, I'll take 1 mg followed by another 1mg if I really think I need it. Usually 2mg causes too much amnesia and sleepiness though so I find 1mg is pretty decent for mild anxiety. For more severe anxiety, I am on other things.


wow, so klonopin is the milder agent in the combo for your anxeity, can I ask, what are the stronger things?


----------



## Kanes

Klonopin works great for anxiety, but it has its obvious side effects which can become too overwelming once the doses start to get real high. I have formed a belief behind what is the root cause of SA and I don't believe benzos treat the root cause only the symptoms.

So in answer to your question, amphetamine is the "stronger thing" I was referring to. You see benzos do get rid of the fear but don't necessarily make me feel any more talkative. With adderall, I actually transform into what it seems a normal outgoing person would feel like.


----------



## clownfool

Kanes said:


> Klonopin works great for anxiety, but it has its obvious side effects which can become too overwelming once the doses start to get real high. I have formed a belief behind what is the root cause of SA and I don't believe benzos treat the root cause only the symptoms.
> 
> So in answer to your question, amphetamine is the "stronger thing" I was referring to. You see benzos do get rid of the fear but don't necessarily make me feel any more talkative. With adderall, I actually transform into what it seems a normal outgoing person would feel like.


 I went to my Doc today and _she knows I have been prescibed Ritalin. She is putting me on Klonopin 1mg a day_. My Doc was wondering if it would not be good to be on both. One downer and one upper? What do you guys think.


----------



## WineKitty

I think this thread is from 2009.


----------



## UltraShy

clownfool said:


> I went to my Doc today and _she knows I have been prescibed Ritalin. She is putting me on Klonopin 1mg a day_. My Doc was wondering if it would not be good to be on both. One downer and one upper? What do you guys think.


It's not nearly so simple as CNS depressant & CNS stimulant working against each other and canceling the other out. I take both Adderall & Klonopin.


----------



## jmhfl7

I started taking 1mg on per need basis since late 2010... Now I take 1.5 to 2mg. You can divide it throughout the day, say 1mg in morning 1mg five hours later. Test it out, see what your body tells you


----------



## metamorphosis

DOCTOROFMIND- clonazepam


----------



## loophole

4mg a day.. 1mg 4x.... also on lamictal and steratta.... life sux.. least now it only sux for me instead of those who are close to me :blank


----------



## JGeiger

I never liked Klonopin....


----------



## Inshallah

I'm on Klonopin now and I have to say, it's the most (and only really) depressing benzo I've been on.

Long live Xanax xr or Tranxene.


----------



## USNavyVeteran

*Average Dose of Clonazepam*

I used to have Chronic Panic Attacks. I would Self-medicate with Alcohol until it almost killed me. After completing a medical detox program, I visited my Doctor and was prescribed Librium. I took Librium for a couple of years, until I felt it was no longer working. So, my Doctor then prescribed Lorazepam. Again, I took it for a couple of years until I felt it was no longer effective. Then my Doctor prescribed Klonopin, in it's Generic form, Clonazepam. Again, I have been taking 1mg tablet twice daily for a couple of years, and no longer feel like it's working. As far as I can tell, I am having no side effects. I am considering upping the dose to 1mg three times a day. I will check with my Doctor before doing so. Would welcome any suggestions for alternatives or, additional types of medications that may enhance the 1mg twice daily. I'm assuming 1mg three times a day will be safe as the Mximum dosage has been established at a total of 10mg per day. Again, your thoughts?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

damn. I thought 4mg was enough to keep me drowsy even while driving so I was taking 1mg twice a day for 7 years. Now I use klonopin as needed for panic attacks. My anxiety can get too overwhelming that not even intense exercising, deep breathing exercises helps calm me.


----------



## shana

I take 0.5 mg twice daily, sometimes I take an extra .5 mg pill if I'm too anxious (PRN).


----------



## Chadman

*Klonopin dosing*

I personally would rather have a benzo like xanax or ativan, but my doc doesn't like prescribing these due to concerns about tolerance and addiction potential. It took me months to get him to put me on Klonopin. First, I got .5 mg twice daily; then he upped it to .5 mg three times daily; now, after telling him I was still very nervous in public AND having trouble sleeping, he put me on a very specific regimen: .5 mg in the morning; .5 mg at 4 pm; and 1 mg at bedtime, for a total of 2 mg. a day. It does help to a degree, but when I have a panic attack, Klonopin takes WAY too long to kick in. I should note that I have Bipolar depression, and am also on 60 mg. of Cymbalta a day, 2000 mg of Depakote a day, and 300 mg of Seroquel each night. At first, the seroquel knocked me out, but I have developed a tolerance and it no longer helps me sleep, but I do think it helps with my Bipolar. Bottom line: I think that given Klonopin can be prescribed for seizure control at doses up to 20 mg. a day, it should be prescribed at higher doses for anxiety control if the doc is not willing to prescribe the drugs that really DO help with panic attacks (xanax, ativan, halcion, valium, etc.).....just one man's thoughts. It seems sad to me that with all those drugs out there, docs are terrified to prescribe them, and the patient is the one who suffers.


----------



## Chadman

*quick reference chart to benzos...*

This is a list of common benzo's and their equivalencies.


----------

